# Running in Circles??



## heggy (Oct 20, 2015)

My hedgehog Pip is a bit under 1 year old, and had been using her Carolina Storm Bucket wheel regularly until recently. Her wheel is now always clean, and instead she runs in counter clockwise circles on the ground both inside and outside her cage. 
Is this behavior worrying? If we try putting her on the wheel and blocking her from getting off, she can run perfectly fine, but she still goes back to running in circles around her igloo on her own.
Has this happened to any of your hedgies? Is there any explanation for this strange behavior? 

Thanks!


----------



## NathanielPatten (Apr 17, 2016)

Porridge does this too at times. I wouldn't worry unless she is running with a limp or lopp sided. she could just be exploring and burning energy in an odd way. 
Also does she have ample room to move around both inside and out of her cage?


----------

